# Watter Boog



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Watter boog*

Ruhan,

Daar is baie om van te kies:Mathews,Bowtech,PSE,Ross,Pearson,Hoyt,Elite en nog n moerse klomp ander make.Die beste sal wees om almal eers self te skiet voordat jy n besluit maak.Met jou ongelooflike lang treklengte gaan jy baie spoed en kinetiese energie kry.Party vervaardigers maak hulle boe net tot 30'' wat dalk n klein probleem kan veroorsaak.
Jy sal die sport baie geniet en welkom!
Philip Moolman


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

PSE X Force. Oh, wait - with your drawlength, that would be a weapon of mass destruction! LOL! Seriously, your DL and LH combination make bows that qualify a bit scarce, but you will find something that fits. I would try as many of the makes as possible, even if they are not quite right, and even shoot some RH models, just keep the left eye CLOSED when you shoot! Good luck!


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ruhan

Jy kan gelukkig wees met so 'n allemintige drawlength! Wat ek voorstel is om 'n paar verskillende boe te skiet voor jy vas besluit op een. 'n Boog wat ek wel dink perfek gaan wees vir wat jy soek is die BowTech Commander. Hy is beskikbaar in 31" draw en is dieselfde as die Guardian, net 3" langer axle to axle. Jy sal beide kan jag en great teiken skiet met die boog.

Bel Redge Grant van Archers Edge by 082 378 0539

Hy is 'n fantastiese ou en sal absoluut uit sy pad gaan om jou te help. Maar voel vry om so veel vra te vra as wat jy wil, ons sal help waar ons kan.

Alles van die beste

Engee


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hier is vir solank 'n pic om jou lus te maak.....:wink:


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Hi Ruhan
> 
> Jy kan gelukkig wees met so 'n allemintige drawlength! Wat ek voorstel is om 'n paar verskillende boe te skiet voor jy vas besluit op een. 'n Boog wat ek wel dink perfek gaan wees vir wat jy soek is die BowTech Commander. Hy is beskikbaar in 31" draw en is dieselfde as die Guardian, net 3" langer axle to axle. Jy sal beide kan jag en great teiken skiet met die boog.
> 
> ...


Hi Ruhan, I agree with Engee.
Not because I am a Bowtech fan (though I am :wink but the commander is a great all round bow. Its got speed for 3D, long enough ATA and brace for spots and makes for quiet and shock free hunting.
Your draw length is a problem, I would go for a longer ATA bow (38 or even 40") or the string angle will be severe at full draw leading to knock pinch and strained anchor points.
I think this is a lot more important than people think. They choose a longer or shorter bow without making sure that the ATA fits them properly.
You are lucky, with those arms you don't need to choose a very high IBO bow. I would go for a lower poundage, slightly longer bow. A friend of mine is 30" and has an 80# allegiance. We will have to build custom arrows because nothing carbon off the shelf will spine properly (not even big game 100's).

Let us know what you decide,
Ray


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

The Mathews Conquest Apex 7 is also a good alternative.
Drew length to 30 1/2" 
ATA 38"
Brace high 7"
Speed 320 fps


----------



## valie (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey Ruhan

Ek skiet ook links en glo my dit is 'n pyn om toerusting te kry! Hier is 'n nice "comparison" wat tussen 'n klomp boe gemaak is

http://www.archeryhistory.com/techevaluation/2007Face-Off_Results_ArcheryTalk.pdf

Die beste is om elke boog wat jy kan te skiet en te besluit wat is die beste vir jou.


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

Dankie vir al die raad manne! 
Ek gaan vanaand 'n paar boë skiet en dan besluit. Ek het baie navorsing op die net gedoen en daar is een boog wat uitstaan bo die res vir my en dis die HOYT Trykon XL. Dit is wel verlede jaar se model maar dit lyk of hy alles het wat ek benodig, veral as dit by DL kom. Is daar 'n groot verskil tussen die Trykon XL en die Vectrix XL? 

Nog 'n vraag. Hoe gaan mens te werk om by 'n klub aan te sluit en waar is al die klubs? Ek bly in Randburg wat redelik sentraal is.

Ek kan sien as hierdie gogga jou eers byt dan is dit tickets!


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks sal gou bietjie daar gaan loer.


----------



## valie (Oct 10, 2006)

Ruhan said:


> Dankie vir al die raad manne!
> Ek gaan vanaand 'n paar boë skiet en dan besluit. Ek het baie navorsing op die net gedoen en daar is een boog wat uitstaan bo die res vir my en dis die HOYT Trykon XL. Dit is wel verlede jaar se model maar dit lyk of hy alles het wat ek benodig, veral as dit by DL kom. Is daar 'n groot verskil tussen die Trykon XL en die Vectrix XL?
> 
> Nog 'n vraag. Hoe gaan mens te werk om by 'n klub aan te sluit en waar is al die klubs? Ek bly in Randburg wat redelik sentraal is.
> ...


Ek dink die naaste klubs aan jou sal wees:
Guthries in Midrand
Archery Afrika ook Midrand
Archery Unlimited - Modderfontein

Ek weet nie van nog klubs nader aan Randburg nie.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

Give the Mighty Mach Xx 1 a look. This bow sports all thats required to be a combination target/hunting bow. In fact the entire P.S.E X Series is awesome. check them out on p.s.e web site. 

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

Should I just search P.S.E. on google?


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

spatan said:


> Give the Mighty Mach Xx 1 a look. This bow sports all thats required to be a combination target/hunting bow. In fact the entire P.S.E X Series is awesome. check them out on p.s.e web site.
> 
> Spatan:cocktail:


Hi Spatan

I had a look at the Mighty Mach xx1. It's quite an impressive bow the only restriction is the fact that the draw length is too short for me. It only goes to 31" and my full DL is 31,75"

Thanks anyway for the referral.


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

caracal said:


> The Mathews Conquest Apex 7 is also a good alternative.
> Drew length to 30 1/2"
> ATA 38"
> Brace high 7"
> Speed 320 fps


Hi Caracal.

What do you think of the Hoyt Trykon XL for both target and hunting?


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I can not give a expert advice, because I never had a Trykon in my hand. In the German AT section this bow got not the best testimonials. But all this is subjectively. Also I am a finger shooter.
After my holiday I will change to release aid, I prefer the BowTech Tribute, but my draw length is 29"
With regard to you long draw length I propose the Apex 7 because the long ATA and the other good specs.


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

caracal said:


> I can not give a expert advice, because I never had a Trykon in my hand. In the German AT section this bow got not the best testimonials. But all this is subjectively. Also I am a finger shooter.
> After my holiday I will change to release aid, I prefer the BowTech Tribute, but my draw length is 29"
> With regard to you long draw length I propose the Apex 7 because the long ATA and the other good specs.


Thanks Caracal.

I will give the Apex 7 a try tonight and see which one works for me.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*



Ruhan said:


> Should I just search P.S.E. on google?


www.pse-archery.com 

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*



Ruhan said:


> Hi Spatan
> 
> I had a look at the Mighty Mach xx1. It's quite an impressive bow the only restriction is the fact that the draw length is too short for me. It only goes to 31" and my full DL is 31,75"
> 
> Thanks anyway for the referral.


You will gain your extra .75" when you add the loop and release aid.:thumbs_up

Spatan:cocktail:


----------

